# Crystal Mobile Sound



## gprestonmoto (Jun 17, 2013)

When I was younger I heard some Crystal subs and I fell in love. Funny part was that they were Crystal's entry level CSe's. I've been hunting a top of the line CMPx2 15 ever since, and finally found one in incredible condition that I could afford and I snagged it. It's on the way.

Does anyone have any information, ads, flyers, catalogs, magazines, anything related to Crystal anymore? lightav.com is the only place I've been able to find any info and I can't find anything on amplifiers (besides the fact that I'd kill for a CAD600.2T for the components) nor much on components. 

I'm going to try and do a Crystal build so let me know if anyone has any info or even parts they would separate with for cheap. KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL MY PEOPLE!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

ive got some bnib tweeters and an old cmp12 original. at least i think i have the sub, it's buried in my storage i think.


----------



## gprestonmoto (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm slightly monetarily challenged at the moment, I've got the x2 going in the car. The tweeters I might be interested in. Hit me up a price shipped to 95825.

I'd really like to find a set of their components. I saw some nib for $80 but I was too late. Had the opportunity to get just the mids but one was blown. I wanna use em! No shelf collections for me lol


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Post pics of any equipment you guys have of Crystal's please


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Still got x2 bnib comp 12's i'll get some pic's if you want


----------



## gprestonmoto (Jun 17, 2013)

My 15" cmpx2 just showed up yesterday. It's a behemoth.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice subs! I still remember reading Car Audio Magazine review on the CMP12. It was a massive sub for it's day in both output and size.


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

I ran a pair of Crystal 15s back in the day. They weren't x2's though. 3 cube sealed box. Sounded pretty damn good. Can't remember much else about them other than they hit low.


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

gprestonmoto said:


> When I was younger I heard some Crystal subs and I fell in love. Funny part was that they were Crystal's entry level CSe's. I've been hunting a top of the line CMPx2 15 ever since, and finally found one in incredible condition that I could afford and I snagged it. It's on the way.
> 
> Does anyone have any information, ads, flyers, catalogs, magazines, anything related to Crystal anymore? lightav.com is the only place I've been able to find any info and I can't find anything on amplifiers (besides the fact that I'd kill for a CAD600.2T for the components) nor much on components.
> 
> I'm going to try and do a Crystal build so let me know if anyone has any info or even parts they would separate with for cheap. KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL MY PEOPLE!



Check out https://web.archive.org/web/*/www.crystalmobilesound.com

look for 2002 to 2003 captures and find the months where captures were taken on their website.

you can scan for different snapshots of the years that were archived. Some may load ok, but others may not.

Back in the days (1999-2000) when I lived in Sac we went to Paradyme a few times. Everything in there was awesome!!! Couldn't afford much back then though, so I mostly browsed...  I remember the PG zero point stuff.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a little crystal a friend gave me that I use on my test bench. its a little 10" but sounds pretty good when I throw 200 watts on it.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have the crystal Cse 10.4 
http://http://www.lightav.com/car/crystal/sub.html


----------



## N8tekp88 (May 19, 2021)

PUREAUDIO said:


> Post pics of any equipment you guys have of Crystal's please


----------



## N8tekp88 (May 19, 2021)




----------

